# selling eggs in AR



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

i am thinking about selling eggs as we have an abundance. How do i go about selling in Arkansas without a whole big hooraaraa? who do I contact? Or does anyone know the ins and outs? ThanksJIL


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.arlpc.org/regs/EggLaw.pdf is the Arkansas regulation pertaining to egg sales. If you scroll down to the bottom of page 2, you'll find an amendment that talks about producers who sell from the farm to the consumer, provided you have less than 200 hens. 

It seems you can reuse cartons, as long as the labeling is marked off, eggs are stored at or below 45F, labeled with your name and address and "ungraded" and washed and clean.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

JIL,

We sell all our eggs by word of mouth, but every time I happen to go to a farmers market there are eggs for sale. 

Far as I know there aren't any hard and fast rules (until you get into a lot more eggs than we are) on selling eggs here.

Pat


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Word of mouth and a sign in the yard has worked for me. I have a few regular customers that we keep supplied, enough for us, and enough for a couple of give aways. (Like the animal control officer who came to pick up and relocate the **** I trapped the other day.) How many eggs are you talking about?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm just going to add a word of caution.....since we know there is an Arkansas egg law (and it's pretty lenient compared to some of the states, btw.) you may want to do what you can to follow it.

Reason I say this is that we've had a couple of people relate stories about being "turned in" or friends having problems with local law because of egg sales NOT complying to the laws.  One lady, as I recall, ended up with a huge fine. All it takes is ONE disgruntled customer or neighbor to turn you in for not labeling or selling dirty eggs (and they get the flu at the same time and blame you).

just sayin'


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks ya'll !


----------

